

Kicking ass together: How to improve coding skills as a group - sandal
http://blog.rubybestpractices.com/posts/gregory/062-practicing-programming-group.html

======
molecule
good article.

this is valuable information, as it comes from THE FUTURE:

"2012-01-16 18:00, written by Gregory Brown"

~~~
sandal
Ahahahah, I suppose I should fix that :)

